# Suspended account !



## ahorne2 (Dec 22, 2006)

Does anyone know what "7:Suspended" for account means for a Tivo ?
Thanks.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Means your credit card is out of date


----------



## ahorne2 (Dec 22, 2006)

Are you sure, I`d expect that to read "Closed".

Do you know if Suspended would affect the setup/operation ? As I am having problems using the unit without a Subscription, as I only want to use it to record a couple of specific Cable programs a week.

Thanks.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

As soon as it runs out of guide data it'll be pretty useless.


----------



## ahorne2 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks, but I don`t need a guide to record three weekly repeated programs from cable.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

But you do need an account. Once the Tivo goes into boatanchor mode you're left with pausing live TV.

No idea why anyone would attempt to run a Tivo without a sub. It's not Tivo without the guide data... might as well have a VCR.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Can you not use "Manually record by time/channel" ?


----------



## ahorne2 (Dec 22, 2006)

I expected to just use the manual record facility for the 3 programs I want to record from cable on a weekly basis. 

The reason for the Tivo ilo of a VCR is no tape position issues and that it can change the cable channel automatically. 

I`m quite capable of using a paper TV guide to find out what I want to watch without paying £10 a month thank very much ! 

But back to my original question - "Suspended" account - can anyone answer if this should affect the viewing of live TV/Aux input or Manual recording ?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You should be able to view/pause Live TV and make manual recordings without an account, although you will get nag screens warning you to setup an account unless you set the clock back to some date in the past


----------

